# What am I??



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

Had to save it from a bad petstore. 
It looks more Blueish/ Purpleish in real life.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

P. socolofi.


----------



## anthony1238 (Mar 24, 2008)

great thanks


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

im thinkin a lab


----------



## RedHaze (Oct 20, 2007)

I'll go with SK on this, and say Socolofi.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=919


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

RedHaze said:


> I'll go with SK on this, and say Socolofi.


That would be a wise choice...

Socolofi...

.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Agreeing with me is always a good choice


----------

